# KLD smartpqi.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch linker_load_file: Unsupported file type



## srikanth (Mar 10, 2020)

While installing driver, i am seeing below error message on freebsd 10.3-RELEASE version.
KLD smartpqi.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type

OS version

```
root@root:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD root 10.3-RELEASE-p29 FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p29 #0: Tue Apr  3 19:55:05 UTC 2018     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
root@root:~ # uname -r
10.3-RELEASE-p29
root@root:~ #
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2020)

FreeBSD 10.3 has been End-of-Life since April 2018 and is not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## srikanth (Mar 10, 2020)

SirDice said:


> FreeBSD 10.3 has been End-of-Life since April 2018 and is not supported any more.
> 
> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
> 
> ...



i would install a driver on freebsd 10.3 stable version without any issue. Is that really problem with 10.3 RELEASE version while installing it?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2020)

1) Why aren't you using a _supported_ version?
2) The smartpqi(4) driver first appeared in 11.1, why are you trying to load it on 10.3?


----------



## srikanth (Mar 10, 2020)

SirDice said:


> 1) Why aren't you using a _supported_ version?
> 2) The smartpqi(4) driver first appeared in 11.1, why are you trying to load it on 10.3?



1) Yes, I can. But the problem with that 10.3 is using for custom application that will add/remove any items from original kernel for debugging.
2) yes, smartpqi(4) is first appeared in 11.1 is due to that the aacraid is sharing the same device id's and it can be backlist in that kernel.
if i want to use the smartpqi(4) then i should have to backlist aarcraid in freebsd 10.3.

when i was debugging smartpqi(4) on freebsd 10.3 stable version there it's working fine. When it comes to freebsd 10.3 RELEASE it is failing with above error message.
If it's problem with FreeBSD 10.3 -ELEASE support then i can suggest to use freebsd 10.3 stable version for customers!!! .


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2020)

srikanth said:


> But the problem with that 10.3 is using for custom application that will add/remove any items from original kernel for debugging.


What application?


----------

